# Old school Surefire 6 identification needed



## whfutrell (May 31, 2013)

I have one I'm having issues identifying... It came in a Surefire 6 plastic case....it is not a Surefire 6, it looks like one but has a tailcap on it. It also has a ceramic lamp assembly. Inside the plastic case is a leather belt keeper. I know this is one of the original surefires 6s' made, just not sure of the model..... HELP!!!! PM me for pics.... I still can't seem to outsmart these 3rd party hosting sites!!!!


----------



## Rat (May 31, 2013)

whfutrell said:


> I have one I'm having issues identifying... It came in a Surefire 6 plastic case....it is not a Surefire 6, it looks like one but has a tailcap on it. It also has a ceramic lamp assembly. Inside the plastic case is a leather belt keeper. I know this is one of the original surefires 6s' made, just not sure of the model..... HELP!!!! PM me for pics.... I still can't seem to outsmart these 3rd party hosting sites!!!!



Just posting to help a fellow member *whfutrell* I am sure he will chime in soon.






















:wave:


----------



## Rat (Jun 1, 2013)

whfutrell said:


> I have one I'm having issues identifying... It came in a Surefire 6 plastic case....it is not a Surefire 6, it looks like one but has a tailcap on it. It also has a ceramic lamp assembly. Inside the plastic case is a leather belt keeper. I know this is one of the original surefires 6s' made, just not sure of the model..... HELP!!!! PM me for pics.... I still can't seem to outsmart these 3rd party hosting sites!!!!



Hey Bill are you sure it is not just a plastic lamp assembly as the early Surefire 6 lights came out with plastic in 1989 and looked just like this light except for the ceramic lamp.

Check post #20 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ndescent-lamp-assembly-made-for-Surefire-6-6C

cheers


----------



## whfutrell (Jun 1, 2013)

Rat said:


> Hey Bill are you sure it is not just a plastic lamp assembly as the early Surefire 6 lights came out with plastic in 1989 and looked just like this light except for the ceramic lamp.
> 
> Check post #20 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ndescent-lamp-assembly-made-for-Surefire-6-6C
> 
> cheers



I just verified that it is a plastic lamp assembly...


----------



## Rat (Jun 1, 2013)

whfutrell said:


> I just verified that it is a plastic lamp assembly...



We did it than identified Surefire 6 from around 1989 :twothumbs

I was thinking it could of been an early custom ceramic drop in for a while than. Now we know it was the early plastic. Job done. 
Cool light in any case :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## SG688 (Jun 15, 2013)

Like I said in the other thread. I don't get around here much any more. What are the odds? 
Mine didn't have the leather strap, which looks like a regular two-snap belt keeper. What's up with that? I'm guessing that two DL123's are supposed to be in that slot. Re-posting from the other thread.


----------

